# New ribs recipe is a keeper



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

On the smoker the 3-2-1 method. This recipe is a keeper!


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Are you gonna share the recipe with us or just tease us with these beautiful pictures?


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

:texasflagthose ribs look good mmmmmmm hungry


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

looks purdy good! What are you smoking on?


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

I will give you the details in the am when I have time to type them up for yall!


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry so late on the recipe. Here it is. Btw I used pecan wood mostly with some cherry chunks to smoke with.

Rub recipe:
3/4 cup dark brown sugar
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup paprika
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/4 cup garlic powder
2 tablespoons ground black pepper
2 tablespoons ground ginger powder
2 tablespoons onion powder
2 teaspoons chopped fresh rosemary
2 tablespoons jalapeño powder

This rub makes a lot but I use it a lot so feel free to cut the ingredients in half.

So after you trim the st Louis ribs of fat and remove the clear tendon on the bone side of the ribs run down very liberally with the rub. Wrap in seran wrap tightly for 45 min to allow everything to absorb. 

Make sure smoker is set to 225-230.

Put ribs on smoker for 3 hours right on the grate. Spritz with apple juice every hour or the first three hours.

After 3 hours pull ribs off. Get some heavy duty tinfoil and put a liberal about of brown sugar, squeeze bottle margerion, and honey. Mix it around on foil and put ribs face down on foil and mixed goodness. Then do same thing on backside of ribs. Wrap tightly with foil and put back on smoker for 2hrs.

After 2 hours take out of foil and put right on grates again for one hour and mop with favorite bbqsauce. I used salt lick spicy recipe. 

Take ribs off smoker and let sit ten min before cutting and devouring them. 

Any questions pm me. Let me know what you think if you try this.


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

atcNick said:


> looks purdy good! What are you smoking on?


An Oklahoma joes uds I recently bought that one and it was an older one with thick steel and holds heat very well.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe, I'm looking forward in trying it out this weekend...


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

This recipe is pretty close to johnny triggs rib just missing the secret sauce he wraps them in. From what i saw he uses pecan and cherry wood too.


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

redfishking11 said:


> This recipe is pretty close to johnny triggs rib just missing the secret sauce he wraps them in. From what i saw he uses pecan and cherry wood too.


There are a lot or recipes that envolve the same methods. Only so many ways to skin a cat.


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

The 3-2-1 or the 2-2-1 method on the uds is the only way to go!

sent while "working"


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Operationduckhunt said:


> Sorry so late on the recipe. Here it is. Btw I used pecan wood mostly with some cherry chunks to smoke with.
> 
> Rub recipe:
> 3/4 cup dark brown sugar
> ...


That is similar to Johnny Trigg's recipe although he does a few things different.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

redfishking11 said:


> This recipe is pretty close to johnny triggs rib just missing the secret sauce he wraps them in. From what i saw he uses pecan and cherry wood too.


Yep. If you watch closely you can get all the details.


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

Tate said:


> Yep. If you watch closely you can get all the details.


yea his secret sauce is tiger sauce.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

He puts dried minced onions in his wrap also


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yep, 3-2-1 is pretty good on ribs


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

redfishking11 said:


> yea his secret sauce is tiger sauce.


But BBQ Pitmaters is all about drama and no cooking.....well at least some people say that here.


----------



## lsu1975 (Jun 11, 2012)

Here's a pork rib recipe that I use.
1. Do not remove the membrane
2. Pour Worchestershire sauce over the entire rack of ribs
3. Use Texas BBQ Rub and rub all over the meat side of the rib until it turns to a paste
4. Put on smoker set for 225 deg. meat side up.
5. Smoke for 3 hours
6. Remove from gril briefly and put onto a sheet of aluminum foil. Turn up the aluminum foil at the edges to form a pan.
7. Pour apple juice over the ribs and then pour bbq sauce over them. Then with another sheet of aluminum foil, form a tent over the meat, leaving the two ends open.
8. Place back onto the grill and smoke for 1 more hour.
9. Remove from the grill and enjoy. The acid in the apple juice will act as a tenderizer. The ribs will fall off of the bone.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Man, all that is too much work for me. I salt and pepper the ribs and put in my smoker for 6 hours at 225. Never, ever open the smoker once the ribs go in. Meat falls off the bone so be careful taking out of the smoker. If folks want any sauce I always have it available at the table but most don't. I do the same thing for pork roast but instead of sauce at the table we have a pot of hot mustard and homemade bread.


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

That sounds as good as it looks, my dad and i try to BBQ every weekend looking for that perfect recipe. We have tried one similar to this one but not exactly, I don't think we mopped on BBQ sauce we just put it in the tin foil with everything else. I will tell him about this recipe and try it on some ribs this weekend.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks great!
I will be trying out this recipe next weekend. Thanks!


----------

